# Xifaxan, Neomycin, and intense pain!



## Mattie Num Nums (Jul 13, 2011)

So I have been on Xifanxan and Neomycin for potential SIBO now for a week and I still get some intense side effects. I get incredible stomach pain in the upper left quadrant and severe headaches. I am not sure if its working or not because I also have been on Lyrica which has helped my IBS-D quite a bit, and I also am being tested for Lymphoma (have enlarged lymphs just had 1 removed.) My Lymphocytes were a bit high and my WBC has steadily been down and now is below normal. I just had a biopsy so I have been taking Oxycodone as necessary for pain but it seems like it might be making the side effects of the AntiB's worse.

How long before your body adjusts to the Xifaxan and Neomycin? I get sick within 30-45 minutes of taking it and its extreme stomach pain, headache, and fatigue.

Thanks everyone.


----------

